# Interesting take on the first UFC



## RTKDCMB (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Buka (Nov 25, 2019)

Interesting, but wildly inaccurate. Fast Billy has a long standing axe to grind concerning UFC 1.


----------



## Hanzou (Nov 25, 2019)

Pretty sure the story of Royce using his gi to choke out Ken Shamrock was thoroughly debunked.


----------



## JP3 (Nov 28, 2019)

Man... I remember watching UFC 1. Seems like a lifetime ago.

Wait... it was.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 28, 2019)

Hanzou said:


> Pretty sure the story of Royce using his gi to choke out Ken Shamrock was thoroughly debunked.


Would it matter if it was allowed?


----------



## Hanzou (Nov 28, 2019)

JowGaWolf said:


> Would it matter if it was allowed?



It does to some, because they think that using the gi would mean that Royce cheated even though it was allowed.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 28, 2019)

Hanzou said:


> It does to some, because they think that using the gi would mean that Royce cheated even though it was allowed.


The argument is that shamrock wasn't allowes his shoes because they were considered a weapon despite just being clothing, and then royce went around and used his own clothing as a weapon. 

For the record, I haven't watched OP's video yet, and really don't care if shamrock fan's complaints are legit, just stating the argument for those who don't know.


----------



## Headhunter (Nov 28, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> The argument is that shamrock wasn't allowes his shoes because they were considered a weapon despite just being clothing, and then royce went around and used his own clothing as a weapon.
> 
> For the record, I haven't watched OP's video yet, and really don't care if shamrock fan's complaints are legit, just stating the argument for those who don't know.


I'm not a shamrock or Gracie fan (ken not Frank. I actually like Frank) but the first UFCs were definitely made to help the Gracies so I can totally believe that claim


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 28, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> I'm not a shamrock or Gracie fan (ken not Frank. I actually like Frank) but the first UFCs were definitely made to help the Gracies so I can totally believe that claim


Yup. I would not be surprised to find out they gave shamrock a disadvantage in the fight. It just doesn't effect me all that much if they did or not. Especially if they had even the slightest concern that he would win.


----------



## Cynik75 (Nov 29, 2019)

Headhunter said:
			
		

> I'm not a shamrock or Gracie fan (ken not Frank. I actually like Frank) but the first UFCs were definitely made to help the Gracies so I can totally believe that claim


What can you expect if one Gracie was organizer/promoter and second was participant? Especially if only the Gracies (and maybe Ken) had idea how the fights will probably look like. UFC was a part of Gracies business plan so the took care to minimaze the risk.


----------



## Hanzou (Nov 29, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> I'm not a shamrock or Gracie fan (ken not Frank. I actually like Frank) but the first UFCs were definitely made to help the Gracies so I can totally believe that claim



Of course they were. The only people who would deny this are Gracie-worshippers. 

That said, I can't say that them doing that was nefarious in any way. Royce could have very easily lost any of those matches, and if Rorian Gracie really wanted to ensure that they win out, he would have brought in Rickson instead of Royce. Further, it isn't like much changed in the next few UFCs after people knew what Royce was doing.


----------

